# Newbie able to send messages and other issues



## Jwoyshnar (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello. I'm new to the site. I have a few questions. First off is I have 25 posts now which should allow me to send messages and post. It seems like my posts aren't being seen and people can't receive my private messages. Am I doing something wrong or is there something I should know?
Thanks in advance. (Hopefully yiu can see this!) lol


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*





















Jwoyshnar .*

I'm sure people can see you posts and receive your PMs. Change your settings to save a copy of the PMs:

Saving a copy of PMs: Go to your UserCP, My Account, General Settings, Private Messaging and check the Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default button.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to AT from Texas....
Feel free to send PM to me I will let ya know if I get it



PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome to AT for Columbus, GA.

All the best,
Bobby

PS, did you PM researcher?


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## danielfarris (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

danielfarris said:


> Welcome


Dude, the original post is from almost 5 years ago. They aren't 'new" any more.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

VeritasHunter said:


> Dude, the original post is from almost 5 years ago. They aren't 'new" any more.


Knock it off, a s s hole.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

H. R. Pearson said:


> Knock it off, a s s hole.


Why? What's wrong with pointing out that welcoming a "new" member that joined 5 years ago is a bit ridiculous. Maybe you need to come up with something new to say, all your responses to new members is exactly the same, even when they violate the rules.


----------

